# Sick hen -



## birdrehabbermichele (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi everyone - 

I picked up one of my hens yesterday and she feels very thin, and she had poop stuck all over her vent feathers. I brought her in, put her on heat, and gavage fed her, gave electrolytes. Does this sound like anything familiar to anyone? I rehab wild birds for a living so have all the supplies for medical care here. Can contact a vet if necessary. Thanks for any thoughts. 


Michele


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I would clean her up then monitor her. What does her poop look like. Is she eating and drinking? Was she moving around or listless? Birds do tend to feel thin normally unless they are specific breeds that are suppose to be meaty. What breed is she? Have you noticed anything unusual like a runny nose, watery eyes, sneezing, and worms in the poop, ect ? We need as much info as you can give since we are not their seeing her in person.


----------

